# Mounting NTFS under FreeBSD



## Deleted member 2077 (Jul 11, 2010)

fstab:

```
/dev/da3s1              /u3             ntfs    rw              0       0
```

mounts fine, but when I goto:


```
fire2# cd /u3
fire2# ls
$AttrDef        $Bitmap         $Extend         $MFTMirr        $UpCase
$BadClus        $Boot           $LogFile        $Secure         $Volume
fire2# touch file
touch: file: No such file or directory
fire2# pwd
/u3
fire2# echo "test" > test.txt
test.txt: No such file or directory.
```

Some google search say I should use ntfs-g3, but that doesn't work:

```
/dev/da3s1              /u3             ntfs-g3 rw              0       0
```


```
fire2# mount /u3
mount: exec mount_ntfs-g3 not found in /sbin:/usr/sbin: No such file or directory
```



```
FreeBSD fire2 6.4-RELEASE-p9 FreeBSD 6.4-RELEASE-p9 #10: Wed Jul  7 15:23:49 CDT 2010
```

I can't upgrade to 8.x yet (atleast 6 months).


----------



## teckk (Jul 11, 2010)

ntfs-g3

Is that a typo?
Should be ntfs-3g

ntfs 3rd generation

I have ntfs-3g installed and in /sbin I have
/sbin/mount_ntfs
And /usr/local/bin/ntfs-3g

```
uname -a
7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD
```

Do you have ntfs-3g installed?


----------



## Deleted member 2077 (Jul 11, 2010)

teckk said:
			
		

> ntfs-g3
> 
> Is that a typo?
> Should be ntfs-3g
> ...




no, is it a package?  how do I install it on 6.4?  Here is what I have:


```
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  18464 Jan 13 15:23 /sbin/mount
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   9244 Jan 13 15:23 /sbin/mount_cd9660
-r-xr-xr-x  6 root  wheel   7348 Jan 13 15:23 /sbin/mount_devfs
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   6792 Jan 13 15:23 /sbin/mount_ext2fs
-r-xr-xr-x  6 root  wheel   7348 Jan 13 15:23 /sbin/mount_fdescfs
-r-xr-xr-x  6 root  wheel   7348 Jan 13 15:23 /sbin/mount_linprocfs
-r-xr-xr-x  6 root  wheel   7348 Jan 13 15:23 /sbin/mount_linsysfs
-r-xr-xr-x  2 root  wheel  14184 Jan 13 15:23 /sbin/mount_mfs
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  10588 Jan 13 15:23 /sbin/mount_msdosfs
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  20440 Jan 13 15:23 /sbin/mount_nfs
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  16852 Jan 13 15:23 /sbin/mount_nfs4
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  10404 Jan 13 15:23 /sbin/mount_ntfs
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   7208 Jan 13 15:23 /sbin/mount_nullfs
-r-xr-xr-x  6 root  wheel   7348 Jan 13 15:23 /sbin/mount_procfs
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   6724 Jan 13 15:23 /sbin/mount_reiserfs
-r-xr-xr-x  6 root  wheel   7348 Jan 13 15:23 /sbin/mount_std
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   7924 Jan 13 15:23 /sbin/mount_udf
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   9200 Jan 13 15:23 /sbin/mount_umapfs
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   8092 Jan 13 15:23 /sbin/mount_unionfs
```


----------



## rusty (Jul 11, 2010)

You'll find it in ports as sysutils/fusefs-ntfs.


----------

